

Wildbit launches dploy.io: Ship code from GitHub, Bitbucket, anywhere - dsabanin
http://wildbit.com/blog/2013/09/17/dploy-io-our-third-product

======
dsabanin
I'm a developer who has brought this to life. If anyone has any questions,
I'll be glad to answer.

~~~
vigeek
Hello kind sir, can you please explain to me quantitative computing?

~~~
dsabanin
[http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Architecture-Quantitative-
App...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Architecture-Quantitative-Approach-
Edition/dp/1558605967)

You're welcome.

------
joelle
Congrats guys! Looks like a really, really sweet product! We'll definitely
check it out :)

------
mechanize
Excited!

